# Easy engine management



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

I have a full stand alone for almost all of the Nissans. You can you for conversions or just to improve performance. All models are sequential fuel and spark. We use all of the stock sensors and ignition system. You can run any injectors, and upgrade ignition if you like. 995.00 Nissan forum price. They come complete with harness, manual software, map sensor.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Is this considered the Nissan DAT?



Stevenich said:


> *I have a full stand alone for almost all of the Nissans. You can you for conversions or just to improve performance. All models are sequential fuel and spark. We use all of the stock sensors and ignition system. You can run any injectors, and upgrade ignition if you like. 995.00 Nissan forum price. They come complete with harness, manual software, map sensor. *


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Not familiar with "DAT"


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

pics...tech specs?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If you are a vendor you are not allowed to post things for sale in this particular forum. SPecs. and info can be given, but if you want to offer a product for sale, do it in the group buys forum, thanks in advance fo ryour cooperation.


----------

